# Honey bottle sizes



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

This is my first year of beekeeping, and I will be harvesting this weekend and bottling a couple gallons every night after school.

I am planning on getting the Betterbee Plastic container variety bulk pack along with the bulk pack of 170 8 oz. Flat panel bears.

Now my way of thinking is this:

This is my first year so I want to be able to sell to many customers, and thusly my reasoning for choosing small containers. I am getting the variety pack to satisfy those who would like to buy in larger amounts. Also the variety pack serves as a poll of sorts to determine which size is most popular. 

Next year I will be increasing my amount of hives threefold and may bee able to offer more than one size bottle in quantity, such as a 12 or 16 oz. bottle. Or depending on how well the bears or 'Queenline' style bottles sell, I may choose a whole new style altogether.

What do you think of my reasoning? 

Also most of my sales will be through my friends at school ( I'm in 9th grade now) and teachers from last year and this year. I'm hoping to gather a large amount of different customers through word of mouth, and as before stated, is my reason for offering small bottle bottle size. Just as something to remember me by for next year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think the more variety of products and sizes you have the more you will sell. I like the plain and the fancy, the large and the small. The Muth jars are nice for fancy.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i really like three main sizes: 12oz panel bear, 2lb jar and the 5lb jar. i have tried the 12oz plastic jar (the one with the bee on the side) and the 12oz bears sold better - i think it was because of the convenience of a squeeze bottle compared to a screw on lid.
this yr however i have expanded to see which ones sell, i have a few 8oz and 1lb jars that were given to me (i'm sure i wouldnt have boughten them myself), i decided to also try the 2 1/2lb plastic jar, also if the bees do a good job i will sell by the 1 gallon as well as 2 gallon buckets.
hope this helped you.
Deanna


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

We started out using BetterBee's bulk packaged assortment. It was a good mix of sizes and types of containers. The free shipping of the bulk package was nice, also.

Mark


----------

